# Bledsoe Boot Application



## bruxy83@gmail.com (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello, 

My ED doc is billing for the application of a bledsoe boot to eh right ankle

I cant find a CPT code for this procedure. Would anyone happen to know if its included in the E/M?


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 26, 2013)

ED profee services do no bill for pre-formed splints, casts, or boots.  Fitting a boot is inclusive of the E&M service.

The facility can bill for the supply.


----------

